# Babysitter or no?



## Charlie's mommy (May 16, 2014)

Hi there, I'm going up to my trailer for the night this weekend and I'm wondering if I should leave Charlie with my neighbour to keep an eye on her. Normally I'd get her to come over and check every once in awhile but my dogs aren't friendly. I just don't know if the new smell of their house will stress her out too much. Should I leave her at home or take her to the neighbours so she can be checked on? She's met the neighbour before and didn't mind too much. What does everyone think?


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

I think if you are just gone overnight and can give her fresh food and water before you go, she should be fine at home. I've left my hedgies overnight and we all survived 
Hedgehogs don't always like new smells and new surroundings, so it might be a bit stressful for Charlie.
I think part of it is your comfort level as well- what do you feel most comfortable with?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If it's just one night and you'll be back the next day, you should be fine. I wouldn't leave her for two nights though - there's too much that can happen that wouldn't be ideal, but not too seriously for one night, but much more of an issue with two nights (water spilling, light or heat failing & causing hibernation attempt, health issues, etc.).


----------

